# A non-broody hen stopped laying eggs



## atuzik (Jun 27, 2012)

My Americana chicken stopped laying eggs a few months ago. She's not being broody and she's not molting...she just stopped laying completely. I was thinking it could be the stress of relocating the flock 5 hrs away for a month, her surviving a dog invasion when three of her coop-mates didn't, and the introduction to a flock of three other chickens with her being on her own. Any ideas? I'm hoping she'll start laying again...I miss those blue eggs!


----------



## omg3kids (Aug 18, 2012)

I have no answers, but I'm sure someone else here does. Good luck!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yeah, life's pretty stressful for her right now. Can you support her in some way like get her a friend or spend some time with her yourself (like let her free range with you while you're gardening?). She likely just needs some security and lately that hasn't been he case.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

show her the axe....always gets mine in the mood to start laying again!!!


----------



## omg3kids (Aug 18, 2012)

BuckeyeChickens said:


> show her the axe....always gets mine in the mood to start laying again!!!


Hahaha!!


----------



## PeterFromRutland (Jul 12, 2012)

How old is she? I have two rhode island reds that are around three years old or so and they stopped laying. I think it's just old age but I'm not really sure. I'm going to tell my wife that we're not running an animal shelter, either they lay or they're stew. I'm sure that'll go over well.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

PeterFromRutland said:


> How old is she? I have two rhode island reds that are around three years old or so and they stopped laying. I think it's just old age but I'm not really sure. I'm going to tell my wife that we're not running an animal shelter, either they lay or they're stew. I'm sure that'll go over well.


my aunt used to have laying hens , she had some for up to 10 years. they had not layed in years & she wouldn't let anyone ring their necks


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My cousin Patty has some Banties that are 8 - 10 yrs old. She too like me, is keeping them until they die of old age. Course we got ours for the purpose of being pets too though. I figure they go through times of needing a little rest. Right now I think its the shorter days that have taken the 5-7 egg days down to 3 if I'm lucky. They just finished or almost finished molting too. Glad they molted now rather than in the middle of freezing January like my poor Sophie did this past winter!  That was awful. She was so miserable. Middle of January here being 1/2 naked is NOT a good thing.


----------



## Kimg (Oct 18, 2012)

What time if year do chickens molt and does it affect their poop and appetite as well? Mine is losing feathers like crazy but is not eating as much and has loose stools. She acts very normal other than than. Not spending hours on end in nesting box and no eggs in a week.


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

i have 19 chickens NOT laying right now.. ive shown them the axe and they laugh at me and run off... HAHAH... they need to start cause im about out of eggs! LOL


----------



## redmaples (Aug 28, 2012)

could just be stressed. sometimes it doesn't take much to stress them out. give it some time she might be fine. She might have become a little hen pecked? since the move or there might be a new dominant momma trying to take over the ranks as well I don't know just a thought. There is also less daylight now you can try a light in hen house 12 hrs light 12 hrs dark. 

my laying has been hit or miss as they have had alot of changes this year. moving and expansion of hen house, increased he size of the run, added in 16 newbies that are just starting to lay. well the australorps are anyway. Very hot summer and now some of the older ladies are moulting...boy they look terrible!!!


----------

